# Scott's WinterGuard



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I use Scott's year round fertilizer program and I'm a little late in applying this year's WinterGuard. Currently, temperatures in my area are averaging in the high 40's and low 50's, with little rain in sight. Is it too late for me to apply this year's treatment?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Zone 7 should still be fine to apply. Just water it some if there isnt some rain in the near future. I still plan on putting down another feeding while the turkey is cooking.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks Sammy. Yea, I'm actually pretty close to you, so I'll go ahead and use it. BTW, it looks like we're getting rain next Sunday.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Billysburg! 
[we aint so formal down here] 

Yes looks like rain.. I'm gonna mulch the leaves later today with the mower so I dont have to rake. Then my third load of fert for the fall later this week. 

Next spring I'll curse myself for having to mow all this stuff.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Sammy said:


> Next spring I'll curse myself for having to mow all this stuff.


Yea, but you'll be the envy of your neighbors.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats why I only do the front yard! 

The back yard gets fertilized with a special formula my wife calls 
"Puppy Chow" 

Every time the back yard needs to be mowed, she says,
"Must be the Puppy Chow"


----------

